# Ford 3910 Restoration in process



## sawtooth (Sep 21, 2010)

This is a 1989 Ford 3910 series II that has a little over 700 hours but sat outside a few years and got a little rough. We are almost there now with sheet metal being complete in a couple weeks. Paint is Delfleet Essentials "epoxy base". Tires were dry rotted some so replaced with Firestone Super All Tractions. More pics to follow.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Very NICE!! Please post some photos when it's all finished


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 21, 2010)

Pictures coming for sure. Got a few more parts to paint, straighten and paint one fender, then final assembly and decals. Maybe 2-3 more weeks and she should be done. Cant wait.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 21, 2010)

Well we finally finished her up. It turned out completely beyond my expectations. They guy helping me do the work is fantastic and really takes alot of pride in his work. The PPG Delfleet Essentials is also the best paint used to date as it flows on nice and sticks like crazy glue. Tractor has just under 800 hours but looks like it just rolled off the show room floor. Another attribute is the PPG Ford Blue matches the OEM Ford II stickers almost perfectly meaning the blue must be very close to factory. Now how in the world am I going to get her dirty? Lol


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow, a thing of beauty there sawtooth. 
Good excuse to get yourself another tractor if you don't want to get this one dirty!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Very Nice!! Congratulations!!


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 21, 2010)

pogobill said:


> Wow, a thing of beauty there sawtooth.
> Good excuse to get yourself another tractor if you don't want to get this one dirty!


I know its killing me. I had no idea it would turn out that nice. I may just look at it for a while. Lol

Thanks guys!


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 21, 2010)

Here are the paints I used. Good stuff. Ford Blue and Ford Gray


----------



## UncleJoe (Jun 16, 2013)

sawtooth said:


> Now how in the world am I going to get her dirty? Lol


You're not. You're just going to display it at county fairs and parades.


----------

